# Ys: Do you know the name Adol Christin?



## Atem (Jun 25, 2017)

​
The journey of one soulless ginger to stab everything in existence at least once. Also, high adventure.

Welcome to the world of Ys. The only place where the difficulty curve would make From Soft weep with impunity. Starring, Adol Christin destroyer of worlds, who is possibly related to Gordon Freeman. Our mute hero is joined by his boyfriend Dogi. As they make an effort to destroy every seafaring vessel imaginable.

Chronologically, the series is as follows:

1) Ys: Origin
2) Ys I: Ancient Ys Vanished - Omen
3) Ys II: Ancient Ys Vanished - The Final Chapter
4) Ys: Memories of Celceta
5) Ys: The Oath in Felghana
6) Ys: The Ark of Napishtim
7) Ys V: Kefin, the Lost City of Sand
8) Ys: Lacrimosa of Dana
9) Ys VII

Besides its difficulty, the series is known for its fast pace and incredible soundtrack. While it is a JRPG, and has RPG mechanics it focuses on real time combat over turn based combat.

As for a taste of what to expect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gino (Jun 25, 2017)

A protagnist who knows how to get the women and get shit done.


----------



## Monna (Jun 25, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> Do you know the name Adol Christin?


Never heard of the guy.


----------



## Atem (Aug 6, 2017)

Toshihiro Kondo Ponders the Next Ys Game - Will it be Ys IX, a Remake, or... Ys Warriors? | RPG Site

Also, next Ys game is going to likely be set in the North Pole.

We also learn Adol has a son, and the adventure will involve the both of them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2017)

I played memories of Celceta, that's the only one though as of now. 

Also in Nep games the character that represents Falcom is heavily based on Adol.


----------



## Atem (Aug 6, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> I played memories of Celceta, that's the only one though as of now.
> 
> Also in Nep games the character that represents Falcom is heavily based on Adol.



>checks that out
>it's a woman

I guess Adol Christin had a daughter too.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 6, 2017)

Soma Cruz said:


> >checks that out
> >it's a woman
> 
> I guess Adol Christin had a daughter too.



Every character in Neptunia is female. 

She's both a representation of Falcom (duh name's Falcom) and one of their most iconic characters Adol. 

In fact she references Dogi and the forest in celceta in one of the games.


----------



## Atem (Aug 6, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Every character in Neptunia is female.
> 
> She's both a representation of Falcom (duh name's Falcom) and one of their most iconic characters Adol.
> 
> In fact she references Dogi and the forest in celceta in one of the games.



I will go with daughter.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 6, 2017)

My very first game I played and owned in my life was Ys - The Vanished Omens on Sega Master System  I have completed many others from the franchise after that, but that game will have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Atem (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Atem (Oct 12, 2017)

Also, Lacrimosa of Dana around the corner. I can hardly wait for that on PC.


----------

